# Cent kilomètres compteur



## ValerioPak

Buongiorno a tutti, 

sto traducendo un testo dal francese, si tratta di saggio scientifico divulgativo. 

Mi sono imbattuto nell'espressione 

11,5 litres aux cent kilomètres compteur, correspondant à 12,7 litres "vrais".

Come posso tradurre l'espressione in oggetto? Cento km teorici? O strumentali. Mi pare evidente che si tratta di quanto potenzialmente il motore potrebbe consumare in teoria.

Grazie in anticipo per qualsiasi suggerimento.

Valerio


----------



## matoupaschat

Cia Valerio,
Non so esattamente qual è l'espressione abituale in italiano, ma posso dirti che questa espressione rappresenta il consumo per un percorso di 100 km sul totalizzatore chilometrico, che in realtà sono 90,55 km.
In italia siete abituati a dare i chilometri percorsi con un litro (7,874 "veri" km in questo caso).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Cia Valerio,
> Non so esattamente qual è l'espressione abituale in italiano, ma posso dirti che questa espressione rappresenta il consumo per un percorso di 100 km sul totalizzatore chilometrico (*contachilometri è quello che dice la gente *), che in realtà sono 90,55 km.
> In italia siete abituati a dare i chilometri percorsi con un litro (7,874 "veri" km in questo caso).



In che senso 100 Km sono in realtà 90,55 Km?


----------



## ValerioPak

Per il momento grazie. Anche io, comunque, vorrei capire meglio questa corrispondenza 100 = 90,55 km.

V.


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, se lo strumento di bordo della macchina dà 100 km, si sbaglia sempre di una certa percentuale, e, per legge, sempre nel senso di indicare più della realtà; questo vale anche per la velocità.
Con x = km percorsi effettivamente, si ha: 11,5/x = 12,7/100 => x = 100 * 11,5/12,7 ossia 90,55111811....
D'accordo?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Beh, se lo strumento di bordo della macchina dà 100 km, si sbaglia sempre di una certa percentuale, e, per legge, sempre nel senso di indicare più della realtà; questo vale anche per la velocità.
> Con x = km percorsi effettivamente, si ha: 11,5/x = 12,7/100 => x = 100 * 11,5/12,7 ossia 90,55111811....
> D'accordo?



No 

Il tachimetro, ovvero lo strumento che misura la velocità dell'auto deve, come dici tu, avere un margine di errore per eccesso ovvero indicare una velocità superiore a quella reale.
Il contachilometri, ovvero lo strumento che misura la velocità percorsa, non commette un errore apprezzabile quindi ogni dato che si riferisce alla distanza percorsa è abbastanza accurato.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ah Paul, e allora come spieghi tu la differenza tra i consumi (11.5/12.7)? L'errore porta necessariamente sulla distanza indicata.
Grazie per "tachimetro" e "contachilometri", non ricordo mai .


----------



## Paulfromitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Ah Paul, e allora come spieghi tu la differenza tra i consumi (11.5/12.7)? L'errore porta necessariamente sulla distanza indicata.
> Grazie per "tachimetro" e "contachilometri", non ricordo mai .



Non so spiegartela anche perchè non capisco esattamente cosa intende esattamente con "compteur" e "vrais", ma sicuramente la taratura del contachilometri non prevede un errore standard


----------



## matoupaschat

Non ho detto che prevede un errore standard, ma mi sarò indubbiamente spiegato male, perché c'è necessariamente un errore del contachilometri, a rigor di logica.
Riprendiamo: i "kilomètres compteur" sono quelli che indica il contachilometri. La quantità di carburante effettivamente misurata in volume è di 11,5 litri, bruciata per percorrere i 100 km indicati sul contachilometri. Adesso se si dice che il consumo reale è di "12,7 litres vrais" sottinteso per ogni 100 km, vale a dire che questa volta sono chilometri effettivamente percorsi su circuito. Il calcolo semplice che ho indicato prima consente di dedurre che il contachilometri indica 100 km quando l'auto ne ha realmente percorsi 90,55. Per essere sicuri della quantità fornita al motore, la si mette in un piccolo serbatoio accessorio, chiamato in francese "nourrice".
Spero di essere stato più chiaro .


----------



## Paulfromitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Non ho detto che prevede un errore standard, ma mi sarò indubbiamente spiegato male, perché c'è necessariamente un errore del contachilometri, a rigor di logica.
> Riprendiamo: i "kilomètres compteur" sono quelli che indica il contachilometri. La quantità di carburante effettivamente misurata in volume è di 11,5 litri, bruciata per percorrere i 100 km indicati sul contachilometri. Adesso se si dice che il consumo reale è di "12,7 litres vrais" sottinteso per ogni 100 km, vale a dire che questa volta sono chilometri effettivamente percorsi su circuito. Il calcolo semplice che ho indicato prima consente di dedurre che il contachilometri indica 100 km quando l'auto ne ha realmente percorsi 90,55. Per essere sicuri della quantità fornita al motore, la si mette in un piccolo serbatoio accessorio, chiamato in francese "nourrice".
> Spero di essere stato più chiaro .



Credo che non ci siamo ancora 
Anche il peggiore dei contachilometri di 50 anni fa non commette un errore del 10% (100 Km invece che 90,55 Km).
Secondo me o c'è un errore di stampa e la percorrenza reale è 1*1*,7 Km al litro (molto vicina a 11,5 Km, quindi con un errore accettabile) oppure per "vrais" intende in condizioni reali, ovvero 100 Km percorsi su strada e non su un circuito a velocità costante.


----------



## matoupaschat

Vero che il 10% è un grosso errore. Bisognerebbe leggere l'articolo completo, ma non credo neanche a l'errore di stampa. A proposito di errore di battitura, guarda che nelle riviste in francese si dà il consumo in litri/cento chilometri, come qui. Non l'ho *mai* visto indicare in *chilometri per litro*. È possibile che "vrais" rappresenti come dici tu una percorrenza su strada invece che su circuito; in questo caso però, ca 12 litri/100 km sono una media da auto pesante e di grossa cilindrata, o guidata a tavoletta. Il quadro generale mi fa pensare a una prova effettuata da una rivista di difesa consumatori, che in generale hanno una metodologia di misurazione inadeguata e difficilmente riproducibile.
Conclusione: "Santus Contextus, ora pro nobis"... (scusa se c'è un errore, i miei sei anni di latino risalgono a quasi un mezzo secolo)


----------

